# Stihl Blower BG55 Bogs Down



## StihlRockin'

I have a Stihl BG55(pawnshop find, cheap) that bogs down at the start. It starts fine, quite easy in fact. When I go for the trigger it revs but doesn't get going right away. It bogs down and I flirt with the choke on/off and run trigger back and forth a few times to get it to full throttle. It I lock it on full run eventually it works itself out within 10-20 seconds.

Since it never lasts long I have always put up with it, until now. The problem piques my curiosity. I got to thinking and thought for sure it must be a plugged spark arrestor. Upon inspection it's super clean. Now I'm stymied. For "correct" carb adjustment the manual says to turn both jets(high/low) clockwise until they stop, then back out one full turn. I haven't yet done this, but I'm thinking it's not the problem. Assuming I do the above adjustment later this morning and find it's not the problem...

What else do you think it could be? And what must I do to fix it? Please speak plain and clear as I'm just a user, not a mechanic!

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Spark Arrestor
Fuel line or fuel filter
Clean and adjust carb , ( remove limiter caps if there are any)

Thats where I would start


----------



## StihlRockin'

shutup-n-cut,

Love the username! N-E-Way... The spark arrestor was the first thing I checked, but your other 2 recommendations have still not been run through. Good ideas, thanks! I will do them first to make sure they are out of the loop of trouble shooting.

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## AKDoug

Mine does the same thing. It takes about a minute of warming up before it comes around. Once it's warmed up, it's fine.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Also check to make sure the vent for the fuel tank is not plugged. Not sure if yours has a vented cap or another line with an external vent.


----------



## bassjam

I have the same blower I pulled out of my parents barn, had been sitting there for years. After cleaning the carb out and putting fresh fuel in it it acted like you describe. I ran it like that for half a summer before I took apart the carb and cleaned it out again and it runs much better now. I must have missed something the first time I cleaned it. Every now and then it'll bog for a few seconds, but only for a few and then it run great until I shut it off.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

Mine was doing the same thing, i pump the primer bulb about 20 times b4 starting and no problem, if i don't it
will bog down repeatedly until warmed up.....

Bob.....


----------



## Stihl working hard

AKDoug said:


> Mine does the same thing. It takes about a minute of warming up before it comes around. Once it's warmed up, it's fine.


Mine does the same thing As yours I have a clean spark arrester and new carb kit after warming it up for a minute it is fine


----------



## bert0168

Stihl working hard said:


> Mine does the same thing As yours I have a clean spark arrester and new carb kit after warming it up for a minute it is fine


Must be the nature of the beast, mine does this as well.
I did find that if I didn't prime it the problem is less pronounced, must be a flooding issue?


----------



## StihlRockin'

It's within that first 15-20 seconds is where the problem always pops up, then disappears running great. It's not a bad consumer blower. I can't recall what I paid, but it might have been around $75 used and thought it was a good deal. It is a good deal as I've used it many times. It blows snow well too. It's not a backpack by any means, but it has it's uses. I can live with the problem, but at some point I'd like to see what the prob is.

Thank you for the replies.

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## d in the tree

StihlRockin' said:


> It's within that first 15-20 seconds is where the problem always pops up, then disappears running great. It's not a bad consumer blower. I can't recall what I paid, but it might have been around $75 used and thought it was a good deal. It is a good deal as I've used it many times. It blows snow well too. It's not a backpack by any means, but it has it's uses. I can live with the problem, but at some point I'd like to see what the prob is.
> 
> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> *Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## d in the tree

As much as I hate to say it, you can get a new carb for just a little more than a kit. I just spent some quality time with 2 of them. Two brothers dropped them off at the same time. I ultra sonic cleaned each carb and rebuilt. Still ran like crap. I had dumped the fuel and found water in the pan and in the carb. I cleaned the fuel lines, pressure checked, and replaced the fuel filters. No dice. 

I pulled the carb off of mine and installed, each one started and ran like new. The old carbs then spent a day at the spa. I boiled them, and hit with the ultra sonic cleaner for over 3 hours. I mixed a fresh batch of gas, just to make sure, and no dice. With my carb, no problem. 

They both have new carbs, and I have a project. I hate to just replace parts and not know what was wrong. Welch plugs were good and everything else looked good. Local dealer said they won't even rebuild anymore with how cheap the carbs are. More in shop time than the replacement costs.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

I've had a couple bg55's. this is a very common issue with them. I've been lead to believe that there is some internal check valve that goes bad. Haven't been able to "fix" one yet. Only seems to be an issue in hot weather. Mine have been fine in cooler weather. Given that its a $30 (ish) carb, it's tough to spend an hour or two futzing with one.


----------



## StihlRockin'

Hey Guys, thanks for the new replies.

It's been cold lately with light daily snows anywhere from 1/4" to 1/3" snow and it's sweet to pull this little blower out instead of packing the "Big Boys". This lil' BG55 impresses me, except for the bog prob's. It has seen -33° up to 11° as of late and it acts the same in warm and cold weather. Go figure.?? 

I'm really a chainsaw operator. That's what I do. I put gas in and start the dang thing and run it until it runs out of gas. LOL! For me I've had great luck with Stihl saws because I don't fart around with the jet/carb settings. I only adjust the idle and that's it. I have a few options to go to and the "Certified" Stihl mech's will make adjustments at no cost. I lack mechanic skills when it comes to saws, but I'm learning quiick! For a guy in this biz, he HAS to know certain minimum mech-skills to operate without having to take his equip to a dealer.

Thank y'all for your help, opinions and feedback. That's how this ol'fogie learns. LOL! That and in-the-field-experience. You guys are cool.

Spater Mensch! (*Later Man!*)

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## Twisted Priorities

I use my BG55 for clearing snow and cleaning out enclosed trailers, it's a good little blower. It will bog down after starting, just let it warm up for a minute. I've had 19 of these come into the shop for this problem it the last few years, checked them over for leaks and carb tuning. Just the design, needs to be warmed up before use.


----------



## Kfd518

mine has done it since brand new same thing warm it up and runs just fine


----------



## AVB

GrassGuerilla said:


> I've had a couple bg55's. this is a very common issue with them. I've been lead to believe that there is some internal check valve that goes bad. Haven't been able to "fix" one yet. Only seems to be an issue in hot weather. Mine have been fine in cooler weather. Given that its a $30 (ish) carb, it's tough to spend an hour or two futzing with one.


Both these carburetors have an internal plunger with a o-ring on it to enrich fuel for starting purposes since these are of the chokeless design. It wears and either hangs or leaks. It is not available for replacement as far as I know even though Zama gives a part number for it. It is the same part that used in the Zama C1U-W32A which also very hard to repair as this usually what is bad in the ones that have had to replace.


----------

